# SCD



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

Has anyone had success with the SCD diet for their IBS-D?

I have been on it for about 6 weeks and for over 5 weeks, I felt better than I have in 5 years. I had a flare from last Thursday through yesterday but today has been good. I read that flares can be expected around 6 weeks, 3 months, 6 months and 9 months. I am hoping that is what it is and I keep improving.

I have read many success stories with UC and Crohn's but have not found many for IBS. hoping this works for me.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It works for some people.


----------



## acumendan (Aug 1, 2017)

I've been on the SCD diet for 7 month now. I was previously diagnosed with SIBO and took antibiotics, the improvement was minimal. After another year I decided to try SCD and see if it made a difference. I've been strict about keeping with the limitations although I did not follow the gradual introduction of foods (I started with the fully allowable food options that are supposed to only be avaiable after a few months). I have seen a marked improvement, where I used to have 1 firm bm a month or so I now see maybe 2 loose bm's a week. I still need to go a half dozen times a day though. The change has been gradual and keeps improving. I'm hopeful that it continues to improve and maybe some day the frequency reduces.

I don't know if the improvement is at all related to decreased SIBO or if it's just because the diet reduced many of the trigger foods that I used to consume. I was always sensitive to fatty foods and the fats that are allowed in SCD for the most part don't seem to be an issue. One thing I do avoid that is allowed are egg yolks, I find that they almost always cause symptoms. The diet is pretty restrictive so it won't be easy for anyone to follow for any extended period of time. I've decided that it makes me feel better so my plan is to stay with it as a life style change. I guess 40 years of IBS will make you willing to consider some pretty drastic things.


----------

